# VPN error message 427



## cah (Jul 20, 2005)

Just installed DSL today. The only site I cannot access is my company website which I can generally access via the web outlook way or vpn. I now get error message 427 unknown error occurred at peer when I try to access through VPN (CISCO), and cannot connect to postal exchange when I try the web way. I have the exact same setup at my office with no problems. Could the home installation have changed some settings?


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

do yo have any firewalls installed on your home computer?


----------



## cah (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm not sure but quite possible. I was given the laptop as a replacement for mines. It may very well have a firewall, but never experienced the problem prior to installing this dsl setup today. Is there a way to determine if I have a firewall?


----------



## cah (Jul 20, 2005)

Problem almost solved. Our company had a network problem overnight, coincidentally around the same time I was installing my new DSL setup. I can now get onto VPN and into Outlook. Still can't get on with Web access but I'm sure it's related to their problems not mine. Thanks


----------



## ccarver (Oct 18, 2006)

:wave: QUOTE=cah;307368]Just installed DSL today. The only site I cannot access is my company website which I can generally access via the web outlook way or vpn. I now get error message 427 unknown error occurred at peer when I try to access through VPN (CISCO), and cannot connect to postal exchange when I try the web way. I have the exact same setup at my office with no problems. Could the home installation have changed some settings?[/QUOTE]


----------

